# Game Thread: 76ers Vs Detroit Pistons (March 23)



## Coatesvillain

*March 23, 2005 - 8:00 PM (EST)

Detroit Pistons (42-24) Vs Philadelphia 76ers (32-34)

@Wachovia Center, Philadelphia, PA*
Aired on: ESPN, Comcast Sportsnet - Philadelphia; and Radio simulcast: 610 WIP

*Projected Starting Lineups:*

 ]



*Season Series:* Pistons lead series 3-0.


----------



## Bruno

a very difficult game for us.
we play in our house but this season we dont won any game against them ,it could be now if we win we can start thinking more heigh like the 7th place for playoffs also this is a team eventually we can play in the playoffs if we get there because now the only change for this team is the playoffs not the pick in the draft because its not ours.
lets hope we can bet them but i dont see that happen.


----------



## Kunlun

I don't think we will win, but anything is possible in the NBA. We are going to need a huge game from Iverson or for the role players to step it up. I want to see a big game from Iguodala, maybe another highlight on one of the Wallaces again too.


----------



## Max Payne

Considering this is a back to back for Detroit, I actually think that if the Sixers run them out of the gym, Detroit might start to get winded down the stretch so let's see what happens, especially if Webber starts hitting all the open jump-shots he usually gets.


----------



## Coatesvillain

The major plus for this game is Larry Brown isn't on the sidelines, the other game Larry Brown didn't coach against us, we barely lost and AI was out. Maybe we could steal this one?


----------



## Copper

With the sub standard effort the Pistons have been playing with recently, if Philly plays with emotion and energy? They could take this one.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Yahoo Preview 


> Chris Webber has struggled with the Philadelphia 76ers since being acquired just before the trading deadline.
> After missing the last game due to a compressed nerve in his left leg, Webber will try to help the 76ers inch back to the .500 mark when they host the defending champion Detroit Pistons.
> 
> Webber, concerned the injury was related to his surgically repaired right knee, hopes to be in top form after sitting out Philadelphia's 94-86 loss to the Chicago Bulls on Saturday.
> 
> ``It feels pretty good,'' he said. ``The doctor told me about a nerve in your foot and several ways you can affect it. How you sit, how you lean and the other was the way that I iced it. I probably iced my nerve or something like that. I'm glad its not the knee and I'm glad it was one game.'' ''
> 
> Webber averaged 21.3 points and 9.7 rebounds in 46 games with the Sacramento Kings, but is getting just 14.1 and 7.6 respectively in 11 games with Philadelphia. However, he is confident things will improve.
> 
> ``I feel more and more comfortable with the guys on the court every day,'' Webber said.
> 
> Philadelphia coach Jim O'Brien, who had been playing Webber sparingly of late, says he's confident after the power forward practiced ``full-out, full-contact'' on Monday.
> 
> ``He looked good,'' O'Brien said. ``I think he'll be ready to go in this game (against the Pistons).''
> 
> A return to form for Webber will be a big boost to the 76ers, who are just one-half game ahead of Orlando for the eighth and final playoff spot in the Eastern Conference. Philadelphia is also just 6-6 since acquiring Webber.
> 
> ``There's very little margin for error especially with the eighth and sixth spots being so close,'' Webber said. ``We have a sense of urgency. We're not happy about where we are, but we're on the way. We're definitely on the way.''
> 
> Allen Iverson was fined $10,000 by the NBA on Tuesday for a heated exchange with referee Marc Davis after the loss the Bulls.
> 
> Iverson, upset about calls, challenged Davis and had to be restrained by teammates. A few minutes later was seen heading in the direction of the referees' dressing room before general manager Billy King interceded and calmed him down.
> 
> Detroit will be looking to bounce back from a 91-76 loss at Cleveland on Tuesday night, snapping the Pistons' five-game winning streak. Rasheed Wallace scored 25 points and Tayshaun Prince had 22 for Detroit, which scored just 29 points in the second half.
> 
> Chauncey Billups, averaging 25.5 points his last four games, hand just six points to go with eight turnovers.
> 
> ``This is probably one of the worst games I've played as a Piston,'' Billups said. ``It happens, but it wasn't anything (Cleveland) did.''
> 
> Detroit was without leading scorer Richard Hamilton, who was out with a sprained left ankle. Hamilton will likely miss this game as well, but could return for Friday's home game against Indiana, according to Pistons assistant coach Gar Heard.
> 
> Heard is coaching the Pistons in place of Larry Brown, who missed his fifth straight game after surgery related to a November hip operation.


----------



## P33r~

Rip probably won't be in this one, we don't have Larry Brown with us, we are playing back-to-back games, we are playing away, and we have been playing with a sub-standard effort as Copper said. A win for Philly is very possible tonight with all these factors working against us. I'd still say the Pistons should take this one :angel: but good luck guys.


----------



## Sliccat

This isn't a must win, but as the beginning of the toughest stretch they have left(till the end of March) it's pretty big


----------



## thegza

A very important game for the Sixers. While the Pistons seem to be struggling to stay healthy and are missing their head coach, I feel that they will respond to the dissapointing game in Cleveland from last night and have to win with a lot of help from their bench. Perhaps a Darko sighting? ... if anything, Varejao's spark off the bench may have showed them something. 

Is Webber going to start?


----------



## RoyWilliams

First play of the game, Sixers goto Webber for the jumper at the top of the key, next series for Philly Webber hit a 3 at the top of the arch.


----------



## Tersk

Webbers playing great, 5 quick points

Philly up 7-4, after BWallace goaltends on Iverson


----------



## RoyWilliams

Another two buckets by Dalembert makes it 11-4.

Weve started out 5-5 shooting.


----------



## Tersk

This Iggy kid is great, I love him!

Steals it, takes it coast to coast, behind the back pass for Dalembert for the nice layup

Time out Detroit, 11-4 Phillys up

Philly needs to continue with their fast break points, and it'll come down to Iggys steals and Dalembertsblocks/rebounds


----------



## DetBNyce

Good start for Webber, I'm happy for him. Maybe his confidence can skyrocket is he has a good game.

Contrary to what Bill Waltin says Gar Heard is a terrible coach and missing LB is big when he has to take his place.

The 6ers are scorching hot from the field.


----------



## Tersk

Theo! said:


> Philly needs to continue with their fast break points, and it'll come down to Iggys steals and Dalembertsblocks/rebounds


Dalembert block, fastbreak ends up as a 3 pointer from Korver


----------



## Vermillion

Go Philly! We need a win to start breaking away from all the teams fighting for the final playoff spot.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Out of the timeout Sam blocks a shot, and then Korver hits another three at the other end. Next series AI hit a long jumper for two.

18-6

Then AI gets under the hoop and attracts the D. Gets Sam for another dunk.

8-8 starting out but AI just missed a layup.


----------



## Tersk

Iverson 4/4 already 5 minutes into the match

They're all creating *really* well for Dalembert

Iverson misses Phillys 1st shot, Sixers are fastbreaking like hell and its working

Dalembert, his second block -- he's having a great game. Blocking shots, creating fastbreak opportunities

Webber draws a foul


----------



## RoyWilliams

Vermillion said:


> Go Philly! We need a win to start breaking away from all the teams fighting for the final playoff spot.


So far we are playing great. AI has four assists, Dalembert has 6-2-2.

Ben Wallace already has two fouls and has to sit.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Korver hits his second three to make it 21-9.


----------



## mellow-dramatik

i have a feeling billups or prince is gona kill it


----------



## Tersk

Massive block -- guess who?

Guy is amazing


----------



## RoyWilliams

Sam blocks yet another shot. 23-11 Philly.


----------



## SirCharles34

What's Dalembert on? He's going up blocking everything in sight.


----------



## RoyWilliams

alleninsf said:


> What's Dalembert on? He's going up blocking everything in sight.


I dunno but he shared it with the whole team and i like it.


----------



## Tersk

The role players are really stepping it up for Philly

Samuel Dalembert is having his best game that I've watched him, alternating shots (many shots)

Andre Iguodala is stealing the ball and proving to be a valuable second option at bringing the ball up court, he's setting up Ivy as well

Kyle Korver is htting his 3's

Webber is hitting hisgood shots, and setting up his teamates

26-13 Philly is up


----------



## RoyWilliams

Theo! said:


> The role players are really stepping it up for Philly
> 
> Samuel Dalembert is having his best game that I've watched him, alternating shots (many shots)
> 
> Andre Iguodala is stealing the ball and proving to be a valuable second option at bringing the ball up court, he's setting up Ivy as well
> 
> Kyle Korver is htting his 3's
> 
> Webber is hitting hisgood shots, and setting up his teamates
> 
> 26-13 Philly is up


Totally agree, and we look good for once,

Ai hits another to make it 28-15.

Ai has 9 and 4
Sam has 6-2-2
Korver has 6-1-1
Webber has 7


----------



## SirCharles34

Hey, I just realized I got promoted to Benchwarmer! :banana:


----------



## RoyWilliams

alleninsf said:


> Hey, I just realized I got promoted to Benchwarmer! :banana:


Keep posting, and youll be a player soon.


----------



## Tersk

The Chada Choo Choo shot, I love it :|


----------



## RoyWilliams

End of the first and were up 31-17.

Our shooting cooled down but still finished the first at 56%

Ai led the charge with 11 pts and 4 assists, and only 1 to.

Sam has 7 pts 3 boards and 2 blocks

Webber has 7 pts 3 boards

Korver has 6-1-1, his six came from two 3's

Iggy has 3 assists and 2 boards.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Rodgers checks in and turns it over and then takes an ugly 3 and missed big time.

Sam hits a jumper to make it 33-17.


----------



## RoyWilliams

3 minutes in and the score is still 33-17. Detroit has scored two points in the second and that was the only shot made so far.


----------



## RoyWilliams

As soon as i post that Korver hits another 3.

36-17

Detroit hits a ft to make it 36-18 then Billups hits a three to make it 36-21.


----------



## RoyWilliams

AI strokes a 3 to make it 41-23.

AI has 16.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Lol AI totaly shook Delfino to make it 43-23.


----------



## Tersk

Bench scoring

Detroit: 8
Philly: 0


----------



## SirCharles34

What thumb injury? 

Welcome to the NBA - Delfino, from AI.


----------



## Tersk

Iverson with 7 points in the last 1:47, he's just dominating out there


----------



## RoyWilliams

After starting 2-2 Webber has gone 1-6 in his last six shots.

Still up 43-25.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Theo! said:


> Iverson with 7 points in the last 1:47, he's just dominating out there


Yup 18 points on 8-13 shooting and four assists. Plus he only has one to.


----------



## RoyWilliams

alleninsf said:


> What thumb injury?
> 
> Welcome to the NBA - Delfino, from AI.


Haha that was great. Walton "Im sure there isnt anyone that fast in Argentina(or wherever he played)"


----------



## MLKG

This game was over 3 minutes in.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Mike luvs KG said:


> This game was over 3 minutes in.


Dont try jinking us.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Webber with a layup makes it 47-29.

Webber has no jumping ability.


----------



## SirCharles34

Up by 20, but can we hold it? 

We've been known to give up big leads... Let's hope we can maintain the intensity and the lead.


----------



## Tersk

Triple double watch

0 points, 6 rebounds, 7 assists


----------



## RoyWilliams

Theo! said:


> Triple double watch
> 
> 0 points, 6 rebounds, 7 assists


Hes having a great game so far.


----------



## RoyWilliams

alleninsf said:


> Up by 20, but can we hold it?
> 
> We've been known to give up big leads... Let's hope we can maintain the intensity and the lead.


Im hoping we hold it, im sure Det will make a run but hopefully he hold them off.


----------



## MLKG

RoyWilliams said:


> im sure Det will make a run


I'm not optimistic.

From watching this game and the game last night, it really seems these guys have taken Larry and Rip being out as an excuse to lose. There is no effort whatsoever and certain guys *cough*chauncey*cough* look like they are treating the game like the preseason.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Mike luvs KG said:


> I'm not optimistic.
> 
> From watching this game and the game last night, it really seems these guys have taken Larry and Rip being out as an excuse to lose. There is no effort whatsoever and certain guys *cough*chauncey*cough* look like they are treating the game like the preseason.


I wont have a problem with that, but everyone always makes a run against us.


----------



## RoyWilliams

AI hits a jumper to make it 56-33.

Prince goes down and hits the bucket and gets fouled. Hits the FT to make it 56-36.


----------



## RoyWilliams

AI drives the lane and hits the floor hard.

Hits the FTs to make it 58-36.

Korver checks back in.

AI has 22


----------



## SirCharles34

Oh my god! what do you guys make of Webber's comments?

Was that directed toward O'Brien?


----------



## RoyWilliams

AI hits another layup to make it 60-38. One hell of a first half scoring 60 points, but he needs to quit *****ing about a call that he thought was missed.

AI is 10-16 for 24 pts, 1 board, and 4 assists.
Iggy has 7 assists and 6 boards.
Webber 11 pts and 3 boards.
Korver has 9-2-1, off 3 3s.
Sam cooled down after his hot start but stil has 9 pts, 4 boards and 2 blocks.

We shot .545 from the floor and from 3 pts line in the first half and held Detroit to .256 from the floor.


----------



## Kunlun

Halftime!! We're killing them!! I'm scared that we will lose concentration and the lead later on though. Looks like Iguodala is having a very nice passing game and Webber is finally out of his slump.


----------



## RoyWilliams

alleninsf said:


> Oh my god! what do you guys make of Webber's comments?
> 
> Was that directed toward O'Brien?


I dunno but he wasnt happy.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Kunlun said:


> Halftime!! We're killing them!! I'm scared that we will lose concentration and the lead later on though. Looks like Iguodala is having a very nice passing game and Webber is finally out of his slump.


Thats what i said i was scared about earlier in the thread.


----------



## RoyWilliams

The halftime show is about Webber and the comments he made. All about how he hates Obrien.


----------



## Tersk

Gee, Webber was damn enthusiastic


----------



## RoyWilliams

Theo! said:


> Gee, Webber was damn enthusiastic


I guess winning doesnt cure all, lol.


----------



## mellow-dramatik

what did webber say?


----------



## RoyWilliams

mellow-dramatik said:


> what did webber say?


He didnt mention names but he did say that the problem is not AI, and that him and AI dont have problems. I dont recall the rest.


----------



## SirCharles34

That was McNabb to TO.


----------



## SirCharles34

mellow-dramatik said:


> what did webber say?


Cwebb basically said the problem was with O'Brien without saying O'Brien's name. And Stephen A. Smith on the halftime show confirmed it. He also said he and AI get along fine.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Iggy with another assist to Webber.

Score is 66-50. Getting outscored 12-6 so far in the third.


----------



## RoyWilliams

13-2 from Detroit cuts it to 66-55.


----------



## SirCharles34

See....I told you. 
We wrote the script for letting teams back in games.


----------



## mellow-dramatik

i knew we were gona lose


----------



## RoyWilliams

alleninsf said:


> See....I told you.
> We wrote the script for letting teams back in games.


Sad but true, were getting outscored 17-6 in the third quarter.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Following the timeout Webber has made two shots to make it 70-55.

Billups comes right back and makes it 70-57.

Iggy hits his first three and makes it 73-57.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Iverson beats his defender off the dribble to make it 75-57.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Huge Oop From Ai To Iggy!!!!!!!

77-57.


Crowd Explodes!!!!!!!


----------



## Tersk

DAMN! That was CRAZY


----------



## SirCharles34

Damn! that's what I"m talking about. Steal and ally oop to Iggy...now back to a 20pt lead.


----------



## Kunlun

Please, please, please, please don't fall apart. If we blow out these defending champs then I think we will have the confidence to go on a winning streak.


----------



## Tooeasy

andre with a sick oop from iverson. dude almost hit his head on the backboard, good thing he protected himself with his off hand.


----------



## SirCharles34

Someone pinch me. Are we actually playing some defense?


----------



## RoyWilliams

Kunlun said:


> Please, please, please, please don't fall apart. If we blow out these defending champs then I think we will have the confidence to go on a winning streak.


If they keep this game up, it could be a hell of a spark that we need.


----------



## RoyWilliams

AI with the steal and the dunk. 80-58!


----------



## Tooeasy

AI WITH THE SLAMMMMMMMMMMM! heh, that was pretty damn sick, dude is confident as hell out there right now.


----------



## SirCharles34

AI, steal and a dunk! I haven't seen him dunk in a longggg time.


----------



## RoyWilliams

I think Iggy is going for the triple double, he got kinda mad when Dalembert knocked an easy board out of his hands.

Webber hits a shot to give the biggest lead at 24. 82-58


----------



## RoyWilliams

Another oop to Sammie from AI!

84-58.


----------



## Kunlun

When Allen dunks you know he's pumped. It's a rare scene these days. Man I wish I could watch this game, we're not getting here in China.


----------



## SirCharles34

We're up by 24 and AI is still arguing w/ the refs about a noncall a few plays ago. Man, he's intense right now. He's scrapping like we're down by 10pts. 

And man, I just caught the ally oop to Dalembert. Wow! 84-60.


----------



## RoyWilliams

We ended the quarter on an 18-5 run. 84-60

AI has 33 and 8 assists
Iggy has 5 pts, 6 boards, 9 assists
Sam has 11-5 boards-3blocks
Webber has 19 and 5 boards.


----------



## Kunlun

What's too bad is that Larry Brown isn't coaching. If he were, this would feel even better.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Kunlun said:


> When Allen dunks you know he's pumped. It's a rare scene these days. Man I wish I could watch this game, we're not getting here in China.


I didnt even know this game was on tv tonight, i just happened to be going through the channels and caught the opening comments and then i was siked bc i could actually watch the game while posting in the game thread.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Iggy with another board.

He has 5 pts 8 boards and 9 assists.


----------



## RoyWilliams

85-66 official timeout with Jackson going to the line for two.


----------



## SirCharles34

Bill Walton just made a good point about Iverson leading the league in TO's, when he said let's remember that Magic Johnson use to lead the league in TO's when he was playing.


----------



## RoyWilliams

alleninsf said:


> Bill Walton just made a good point about Iverson leading the league in TO's, when he said let's remember that Magic Johnson use to lead the league in TO's when he was playing.


Yeah but he is getting really sloppy lately, he just got his 7th.


----------



## Kunlun

****, Iverson has six turnovers again. Why isn't Willie Green getting any playing time?


----------



## RoyWilliams

Make that 8 tos.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Iggy hits a three to make it 90-69.

Iggy has 8 pts, 8 boards, 9 assists, and 3 steals.


----------



## mellow-dramatik

u cant hate coz ai 's got 34 n 9 assists......n we pumping the world champs


----------



## Kunlun

RoyWilliams said:


> Iggy hits a three to make it 90-69.
> 
> Iggy has 8 pts, 8 boards, 9 assists, and 3 steals.


Triple double coming? He will be one of the youngest players to do it I think.


----------



## Kunlun

****!!! 8 Iverson turnovers!! What's he doing out there?!


----------



## RoyWilliams

mellow-dramatik said:


> u cant hate coz ai 's got 34 n 9 assists......n we pumping the world champs


He almost had his tenth assist but Jackson struggled after catching the pass, but did get fouled and hit his fts to make it 91-71.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Kunlun said:


> ****!!! 8 Iverson turnovers!! What's he doing out there?!


I dunno were up 20 with 5:30 to go and he hasnt sat at all this game.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Iggy has 10-9-9-3

Obrien is keepin the players in to "deliver a message"


----------



## RoyWilliams

Green just checked into the game. Ai hits two fts to give him 36 pts and 10 assists.


Iggy went out for Green so looks like a no go on the triple double. Come on he only needed 1 assist and board.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Ai scores another from the assist from CWebb.

101-82

AI with 37


----------



## RoyWilliams

AI finally see the bench with 2 mins to go as Iggy comes back in.

Green drains a 3.

Then Josh Davis drains a 3.

Score is 107-84.

Fans are yelling for Iggy to get the board, and Sam just stole it from him. What are you doing Sam!

Iggy gets his tenth board, he needs the rebound now.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Iggy With The Triple Double, Way To Go Iggy!


----------



## Kunlun

Let Iggy back!! All he needs is one more rebound and assist!!


----------



## Kunlun

WHOOOO!!! Triple double with *NO* turnovers! Great night for Iggy and the Sixers!!


----------



## Eatinthepudding8

congrats iggy, ur the man :greatjob:


----------



## SirCharles34

Iggy finishes with 10pts, 10rbs, and 10ast.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Great game tonight beating the Pistons.

Iggy finished with 10-10-10-4 steals
AI finished with 39 and 10 assists, 5 steals.
Webber had 19 pts 5 boards 2 assists
Dalembert had 11 pts 7 boards and 3 blocks but came out early and gave alot of energy to get the game started.


----------



## mellow-dramatik

he is the man....................how many rookies have got tripple doubles?


----------



## Kunlun

Was it really necessary for Allen Iverson to play 46 minutes?


----------



## RoyWilliams

Kunlun said:


> Was it really necessary for Allen Iverson to play 46 minutes?


Not at all, but they showed a timeout with Obrien and he was tellin his players to keep going because they needed to prove a points. If we slide into the seven spot we will face detroit and we need the edge that we could have got tonihgt.


----------



## Kunlun

RoyWilliams said:


> Not at all, but they showed a timeout with Obrien and he was tellin his players to keep going because they needed to prove a points. If we slide into the seven spot we will face detroit and we need the edge that we could have got tonihgt.


Good point.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Kunlun said:


> Good point.


If only we played like this every nite, then i think we could make a push.


----------



## Kunlun

RoyWilliams said:


> If only we played like this every nite, then i think we could make a push.


If we played like this every night we would considered serious contenders for the title.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Kunlun said:


> If we played like this every night we would considered serious contenders for the title.


I can only dream.


----------



## Kunlun

76ers Postgame Report


----------



## JT

webber played good tonight, good win.


----------



## aussiewill

Even though I am a Mav fan, I reckon this Sixer team could very well be the dark horse of the the eastern conference come playoff time. If they played like they did today against the defending champs the can certainly make some noise in April/June. Great TD by Igouldada as well.


----------



## Vermillion

Wonderful, wonderful, much-needed win. Only thing wrong was Iverson's 8 turnovers, but it pales in comparison to the win.

Iguodala, I love you.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction

Vermillion said:


> Iguodala, I love you.


Couldn't have said it better myself :biggrin:


----------



## Coatesvillain

Wow, great showing everyone. Too bad I wasn't around to share in the fun, also too bad we don't have too many ESPN games this year.


----------



## Rayza

Good win despite the fact that Rip and Brown was out. 

Even though the win, I really wished that Salmons and Green can have more playing time. O'Brien just leaving them on the bench for them to rot.


----------



## Bruno

thanks guys for posting play by play here about this great game for sixers.
as all ppl say iggy with that thing 3 double,webber with some play , iverson like always but the TOs is for concern a great game for sixers also the celtics lose but the pacers won.


----------

